# How to Waaagh Properly (Ork Player Requiring Strategy Tips to Squish Nyds)



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I've just started playing 40k recently, I started with the Ork half of the black reach starter set and have now built my army up to

~ HQ ~
Ghrazghkull
Warboss (Power Klaw, Twin-Linked Shoota,)
~ Infantry ~
Ork Boyz x 20 (with two big shootas)
'Ard Boyz x 10 (with 1 rokkit launcher)
Lootas x 5
Nobs x 10 (5 with Power Klaws, 5 with Big Choppas)

~ Vehicles ~
Trukk x 1 (Wreckin' Ball, Red Paint job, Armor Plates, Reinforced Ram, & Boarding Plank)
Deffcoptas x 3 (All Duel Linked Rokkits)

Original Post:
I won a few small one on one skirmishes by sheer force of numbers. But my problem is this. I faced off against my friend who plays Tyrannids and his hive tyrant tore through my entire force two times in a row leaving me absolutely nothing. One time I managed to fell it but only my war boss survived. He has over 2,000 points of Nyd's.

I want to ask for some strategies to reliably fell big monstrous creatures before they tear my boyz a new one. I'm trying not to run about crying "broken" everywhere but as it stands, I don't have a chance against him.

Typically we play either one on one matches, or four on four. Typically with 500 point street fight armies.

I'm willing to take any advice I can get specially from some experienced war bosses.

EDIT:
I've got some great advice from a bunch of players so thanks alot everyone, I made a few purchases based on what I thought made the most sense for what I wanted I've updated my army list and made it a little more legible, thanks everyone!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Mhh.. get some power claws i think.. that should help in fighting off those high toughness beasties he's got. I'm no ork expert though.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Power Klaws are definitely the way to go. Each mob of Boyz (which you also need more of, by the way) should be led by a Nob with a Power Klaw and a Bosspole. You could convert some from the Black Reach Nobs, or buy a box of Nobs. The Nob box comes with 3 PK's, and each box of Boyz you pick up will come with one, too.

Since the Nobs leading the squads aren't considered IC's, they can pick apart MC's without being targetted back. What you end up with is a big ole Nob with 19 boyz to soak up wounds for him.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

@Baalirock Your my hero, that sounds pretty darn solid, I've got one PK Nob from an Ork Squad I just bought so with one nob box I should at least have a good start. 

I also do need to invest in more boyz, but sometimes my brain just refuses to paint more grunts...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Power Klaws are the bane of MCs... but you can always fall back on the basic orc tactic- just mob enemies to death.

Number 1 tactic- you need to get the charge, and you need to get as many of your units as possible to charge on the same turn.
You need to find a balance between size and number of boyz and mobz. Small mobz get killed before they attack, big mobz can still only charge 1 enemy unit a turn and are unwealdy.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

No Problem! Staying motivated to paint Ork hordes is definitely a challenge, but keep at it. If you haven't assembled your PK nob yet, wait until you buy the Nob box. The Nobs from the box are more in scale with the Nobs from Black Reach, so they look better with the Klaws, IMHO. You can use the extra torso from the Boyz box for another boy, or a tankbusta or something. :mrgreen:


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

lootas will also cut down his swarms, tipping the modle count in your favour. i use 25 in a 10 man squad and a 15 man squad. with a potental 75 S7 AP 4 shots per turn, these guys do wonders for me-a bargin at just 325pts for the two squads.
heck, these guys can take out anything you piont them at-these 25 modles, + a SAG, took out roughly 1000pts of SOB in 4 turns.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Lootas Eh? Hmm, I hadn't thought of them at all, but I do definitely need to get the model count in my favor, he's got a couple of big swarms of guys, and then normally runs with a Hive Tyrant and Carnifex (excuse that spelling nyd players if its wrong)


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

as far as i can see, you only misspelt nid.:laugh:
yeah, i love lootas, good aganist pretty much anything-high rate of fire for large swarms/heavy infantry, high AP, good decent S, and at a resonalble price. also, put some buzzsaws on you deffcopters-they count as PK's, and i doubt if a fex can take out all 3.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Misspelled Nid...Its always something isn't it. Anyway thanks for your help I've got some definitive food for thought.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Lootas are definitely worth it. After my 10-Boy squad of Lootas effectively ate all 20 of my opponent's Genestealers last tournament, he was not a happy camper. 

Buzzsaws on Deffkoptas can work, but I would opt for more boyz over a Buszzsaw. Now Twin-Linked Rokkits on the other hand...

By the way, deploy your Defcoptas as 3 units of 1, if you're not already doing so. That way, if You lose one, the other 2 won't bugger off after they inevitable fail their lousy morale check.

What's with your 'Ard Boyz? Are they armed with Shootas or Sluggas?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally my nids tend to have 2 or 3 barbed stranglers on fexs...they chew up a lot of orks very quickly and would likely kill enough lootas in 1 turn to either pin them or make them run from the board (2 hits/near misses would likely kill 6-7 lootas- meaning 1-2 pinning tests and a standard test at the end of phase).

My tactics vs orks is just to kill enough orks to stop them being fearless then watch as they either run away or get pinned (I take 5 psychic screamers- if your close and have to take any Ld tests your bound to fai; most)- large mobs mean that even after taking casualities you can ignore Ld tests and ork's low I is not very important.


Reasoning on I: squad of orks takes 5 wounds from shooting and is then charged by 24 hormogants which do another 10 wounds.
If the mob is 30 strong they get 15 boys attacking back, kill 9, stay in combat and win the next round.
If the mob is 20 strong they get 5 boys attacking back, kill 3 and get whiped out.

- If the orcs were I4 then the 30boyz would easily win, and 20boys would draw (well, close loss). Since they aren't they need mobz large enough to take casualities and still be strong enough to win through. In my example an extra 10 boyz (~65pts) would mean you eventually win the fight with about 8-10 boys left alive having killed 24 hormogants (240pts) rather then getting wiped out in 1 turn having killed only 3 (30pts).


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Some advice against swarms:

Burna Boyz. Put 'em in a looted waggon, paint it red. 7" towards his nids, and you should be able to put a Scorcha shot and 8 flame templates on those nasty swarms he's moving towards you. Since he's Nids, getting in close isn't usually a problem, and if he stands off in fear of your burnas, you get what you want anyway. More time to shoot 'im

A Nobs Squad can do nasty things. 3x PK, 2x Combi-burna, 2x Combiplasma, 2xBig Choppa. Use the Trukk. Add a Doc and cybork, and these guys can rock and roll.

And I'll add a strange one here. TankBusta Boys. Since he CAN'T have vehicles, they can target anyone on the board with STR 8 weapons. Depends I guess if he does the normal thing and goes with Extended Carapace or not. if not, STR8 AP3 is going to take out big'uns. Just a thought.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

@ Baalirock Their Sluggas and Choppas, I'm working them up to ride in a truck with a PK Nob and perhaps the war boss to deliver them into combat as fast as possible.

@Creon TankBustas...I was thinking of equipping some with tank hammers and smacking hard for more power weapons, but I hadn't thought about just letting them rock-face at anything that is in range with rokkits. It could be pretty good to weaken up the big beasties before they get into assault.

@Tim/Steve You lost me at personally. But I think I understand what your saying. MOAR BOYZ!

EDIT: Baalirock, I feel dumb for deploying them as a squad of three...I never thought of that...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't use the tank hammers against Nids since you have the lower intiative you will swing last which means they could kill you before you get a chance to hit them. The straight rokkits work better. I like using burna boyz against nids. 15 flame template attacks on the little bugs or power weapon attacks to carve up the big ones. You can load them in a battlewagon with a Big Mek that has a KFF for one hell of a hard nut for them to take down as you drive around blasting everything.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

@morfangdakka Good call, yeah I didn't think about initiative, S'why I'm here, to learn and 

Where do I get a big mek with a force field? is he a pewter hero model? or do I have to convert a big mek-without one?


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I was wondering, for anyone who wants to field the question, How exactly do Shooty Ork armies work, I've heard of people doing it, but I don't know how that'd be advantageous because even ork elites have BS of like 2.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

You just fire enough shots that some will eventually hit; fire off 300 shots and 100 will hit.

They are just wrong in assault; they can pull off shooty lists but are never gonna be as feared


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have run a shooty ork list for years now. They are highly unexpected since everyone expects you to charge forward to get into CC. They are surprised when you charge forward and shoot. The dakka ork army relies on mass number of hits to be effective. They are still effective in CC they only lose one attack from not having two hand weapons. 

The big mek with the KFF is the metal model or you can make one for yourself.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

@ Tim/Steve & morfangdakka , I guess sheer lack of quality can't make up for squads of 30 firing bloody everywhere. Makes sense, although I don't think its the strategy for me. It would be pretty awesome to catch someone off guard with it though.

@ morfangdakka Thanks, I most likely should have went to Games Workshop rather then just asking, but anyway thanks for explaining.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

shoota boys are cool, but take 30 of them-on avearge, 30 will kill 5 scout equ per turn-which isnt bad for a unit that costs 180pts and is a scoring unit.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Maybe I'll expand to make some shoota boys someday, but for now, I want to buy a box of nobs, to get some commanders with Powerklaws, then some Loota's for fire support. and then maybe a nice big unit of tankbustas.


Are Ork Kommandos any good?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Kommandos- yes, they are a pain in the ###

They are let down by not being troops (so dont use them under 1500pts, you'll need the trrops to hold objectives). Always outflank them- that gives you a likely first turn charge (first turn that they are in play) with flamers. If they dont get the charge then likely you oponent has squished his army into the centre, away from the flanks. In which case your controlling his thinking and you have the initiative... thats priceless.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Heheh, Nice, I might have to buy some and try that.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Kommandos are especially fun with Boss Sniksrot and 2x Burnas. Sniky lets your Kommandos start in reserve, and enter from any table edge. Put em behind some of troops and light 'em up! :mrgreen: It's a bit expensive model-wise, but plenty of fun.


----------

